# Fire Extinguisher - Go out door and down hall to get to it?



## Fort (Jan 7, 2016)

In California. Public facility, Title 19 applies.

The max. travel distance is 75 feet.

Fire extinguishers shall not be obstructed or obscured from view. Except in large rooms and in certain locations where visual obstruction cannot be completely avoided, means shall be provided to indicate fire extinguisher's location.

*Scenario:*

I am in a classroom, and I have an extinguisher in the hallway.

About 50 feet total walking line from the farthest point in the room, out the door, and just a bit down the hallway to the extinguisher.

There are two reasons why someone might say it is a violation, with rebuttal arguments for each:

1). I can't see the extinguisher when I am in the classroom, it is out a door and around a corner down the hallway.

Rebuttal: You saw the extinguisher on your way into the room as you walked down the hallway. You could also just post a sign in the classroom that an extinguisher is in the hallway.

2). I have to open a door to get to it, the extinguisher is not readily accessible in the room that I am in.

Rebuttal: If you followed that logic then every single room, even an 80 SF office would need an extinguisher, that can't be the intent of the code to require one in every single room.

What do you say?

Do I need an extinguisher in this classroom?


----------



## Builder Bob (Jan 8, 2016)

Depends...... Does OSHA require the employees to have training and are they expected to fight a fire if discovered? Or is it more important for the classroom teacher to ensure the safety of twenty to thirty kids in her classroom?  Remember, that the dry powder expelled by a fire extinguisher may cause respiratory effects on kids or adults with health issues.

and to answer your original question, No, every classroom does not have to have a fire extinguisher as long as - they are located in accordance with NFPA 10 for travel distances, are easily identified and accessible, and are a part of the fire safety training and marked on the evacuation routes required to be posted in each classroom.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 8, 2016)

All reference NFPA 10 and unless your state law has an amendment regarding portable fire extinguisher placement for hazard it is permitted.  I may have the extinguisher identify the location though in accordance with NFPA 10 (if not placarded in the hallway) or what BB said......


----------



## RFDACM02 (Jan 11, 2016)

So I'm going to buck the trend and put a different spin on this: While the Code can be very specific and detailed, I try not to let that get the way of its intent. I like fire extinguishers to be mounted near the door or even better yet, just outside the door. maybe down the hall is a stretch (or maybe not depending on visibility). There is a very practical reason for locating the extinguisher outside the room: you must get out to retrieve it. This way when you return with the extinguisher you will have the path to safety directly behind you, if the fire or smoke is too much, you can easily flee in safety. If it's outside the door you can close the door isolating the fire. When an extinguisher mount rigidly meets the code, it could result in being located where the fire is between the would be firefighter and the exit, bad ju-ju. I'm not sure the rationale that if it's outside you won't know where to get it? I'd say a rational person would see the fire in the room, and seeing no extinguisher choose to leave the room. Now if upon exiting they see the extinguisher they have the choice to go back and fight or pull the fire alarm and leave.

Now of course this is for real-world application, we know that NFPA stands for Not For Practical Application so there's that.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 13, 2016)

I would recommend reading E.2 of NFPA 10 for flexibility needs and anyone's particular desire to have locations altered.............


----------

